# Luxurious Car Club and Ceres Flea Market Car/Bike and Hop Show May 11th 2013



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

***** Save the date May 11th 2013 ****
Luxurious Car Club and Ceres Flea Market will be hosting its Car/Bike an Hop Show.

**1651 E WHITMORE AVE. **
CERES, CA.

*









*Move in time 8am - 11am. Showtime 11am-4pm. 
Cars: $20 Pre-Reg. $25 Day of show. Bikes $10 Pre-Reg. $15 Day of show
Entrance fee: Adults $7. Children $4. Free parking lot. 
Vendors: $100 . Food Vendors: $200. 
1st Place - 2nd Place Awards for Lowriders - Lowrods - Hotrods - Euros - Motorcycles - Bikes - Special Interest.

Hop Rules:

Street - 1st Place $100 + trophy
2nd Place trophy

Single Pump - 1st Place $100 + trophy
2nd Place trophy

For more info contact Mario (209) 595-6994*


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elco87 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll be their:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Bump


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup Yup


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

LuxuriouS! TTT!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Bump ba bump bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac Kings CV (Sep 20, 2012)

Cadillac Kings CV will be there TTT!!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Mmmmhhhhh TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so no double pump or radical class?


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We gonna put doubles (unless stock undies) with the radicals we callIng it Unlimited


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Cadillac Kings CV said:


> Cadillac Kings CV will be there TTT!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Ttmft


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump.......


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We got word a whole buncha sexy ladies will be in the house promoting and having a good time we will keep everybody updated


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Come out and enjoy the day


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

CallIng all hoppers were yu at


----------



## Thee_Sofaking (Feb 24, 2012)

Come out and enjoy the day while looking at some beautiful cars.... and ladies! 
Lux4Life


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ttt for a great show


----------



## Hank Carmona (Oct 16, 2009)

Luxurious Nor Cal will be representing


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:CHeck out my Facebook Page....I posted this Car show flyer in my UpComing Events flyers 2013 Photo Album

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmy...8306882?ref=hl


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Let's get a Rollcall happening who's in ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT ...


----------



## lil chuwie (Oct 12, 2012)

Ttt............


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

Estilo Merced will be in da house!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Gonna be a good one


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Should be a roll call up soon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just heard some more hoppers were comin in from outta town not gonna say from were but all good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Yeah ohhhh yeah


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Fuck it the hop classes for single and unlimited just got a hundred bux bigger so that's 2 hundred and a trophy for single and unlimited, street still one hundred and a trophy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Still time for vendors and preregistration this show gettin bigger we gotta do this folks , we working like crazy till the show comes tryn to finish several rides


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ THE HAPZ.....:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Still time for vendors and preregistration this show gettin bigger we gotta do this folks , we working like crazy till the show comes tryn to finish several rides


:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LETS GET A ROLL CALL*


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*This are the categories for the car show.
*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

***** LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY 209 CAR SHOW****
HERE YOU GO LUX BROTHERS~! BY RITCHIE RITCH..
*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Tryn to start a rollcall not to sure how to do it any assistance would be helpfull I only have an older IPhone (lol no bueno)


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

1) *CHEVITOS*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Little Chuwie ready!

*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Oh yeah


----------



## Hank Carmona (Oct 16, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We held it down at the parade yesterday , warm up that's just a peek we bringing it


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP....:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP....:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *This are the categories for the car show.
> *


Lots of 26" inch bikes out in the valley.. might wanna seperate them from 20" 
Hope lots riders show up. Best of luck


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here are the trophies for this Saturdays Luxurious Car Show in Ceres.
*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Ritchie Ritch will be there covering the car show for LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE.

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

The trophies are in for this Saturday. Bling Bling


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> The trophies are in for this Saturday. Bling Bling


. Yeah buddy


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna be a good one folks


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DO U HAVE A LAYOUT OF WHERE PARKING IS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We have plenty of parking but not sure what your asking parking for regular cars or the show cars , show cars will be lined up in rows as they come in and all show cars will have the same size parking unless a turntable or full size display space is required


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We r using lowriders judges for the bikes as well they will be handling all the classes to normal standards


----------



## norcal k.g (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

its going down tomarrow.......dont wanna miss this one


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> its going down tomarrow.......dont wanna miss this one


Yup Yup


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

​TTT


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

I drive gas truck been seeing a lot of nice rides on 120 and the 99 this morning wish I was off today


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT I was there! Not wit my ride tho, but got motivation to get back on mines!:thumbsup:


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Where is all the pics at ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

jay1 said:


> Where is all the pics at ?


X2...:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

It was i badass show thanks to the lux fam


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

No flicas??


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> It was i badass show thanks to the lux fam


 thanks brother. these guys worked hard in that heat for all of us.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where the pics at????


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here's a few pictures.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badass pics bro


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:HAD A FIRME TIME.....


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Show was great can't wait for the next one


----------



## plaqueman (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm trying to get in contact with Scott Park out of Utah. He has a '62 Impala that is featured in the latest issue of LRM. If you can forward my info to him it would be much appreciated.

*Rob Terpack*
Sales Executive
*Pressing News, Inc.*
Cell: 813-404-6713
Toll Free: 877-602-0405 x 251
Fax: 877-602-0504
Website: www.pressingnewsinc.com
Email: [email protected] 
Facebook


----------

